# Eastern Cider Co  "color run"



## Potlidboy (Jul 27, 2012)

This post is for bottlekid76..........Here's a sweet "color run" of Eastern Cider Co sodas....They are from San Francisco & Oakland, California...circa 1877-1882....often seen in ambers....seldom seen in green.....smooth based sodas of course....I've never dug an Eastern Cider.....but was able to pick them up many moons ago for very little......try to find a green one!


----------



## epackage (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful stuff...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 27, 2012)

That is a fantastic color run of those Mike! Thanks for showing them. I've never seen a green one until now. Great stuff []

 Is the one next to it a yellow olive color?

 ~Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 27, 2012)

Those are fantastic! Love the colors.


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 27, 2012)

THOSE ARE SWEET!I FOUND ONE IN A WALL O0F A HOUSE I WAS WORKING ON HERE IN SAN JOSE..STILL GOT IT!!!JUST AMBER THOUGH...


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 27, 2012)

...........Nice comments..... thank you.............bottlekidd76.....yep olive amber.....One can not beat an old soda for color & crudity....both sodas & inks have alot of eye appeal......love them all.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful Mike. It's always great when one of those off colors are seen. It reminds me of a soda that a friend of mine has, It's an Ohio Cider from St. Louis blob soda, usually only ever seen in amber but he has one in a deep olive green. The only example known in that color that I know of.

 I'm loving seeing the photos in your collection, thanks for sharing!

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is his Ohio Cider. Similar in some ways to the Eastern Cider bottle.

 ~Tim


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 27, 2012)

bottkid76.........Thanks for posting the picture of this bottle........It's an *Ohio* *brother*...................I Love the color & that 1870s-80's shape..


----------



## cookie (Jul 27, 2012)

Great colors!


----------

